# Do we get sheets of paper to do our calculations?



## seandapaul24 (Apr 13, 2015)

Or do we bring our own?


----------



## PEoct (Apr 13, 2015)

no u dnt need to bring the sheet, just bring snacks, your exam authorization , id. that's it ! no cell phones either.

if u bring the cell phone u have to leave at front desk.

they provide enough space for calculations under the questions

good luck


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 13, 2015)

All writing must be done in either the test booklet or answer sheet. If they see you writing anywhere else you can get into some serious trouble. It's also why all of your notes should be in ink. If your notes are in pencil, they have to assume you wrote them during the exam and can also get you in trouble (up to and including removal from the test center and automatic failure of the exam).


----------



## iwire (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't forget aspirin or Tylenol as well!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 13, 2015)

And a bottle of scotch


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 13, 2015)

He can always have some glasses of scotch during lunch. This way he can kill off the weak brain cells from the morning and be really ready for the afternoon session.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 13, 2015)

He will need carbs with lunch as well. That is why scotch ramen is the food of choice for smart engineers.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 13, 2015)

seandapaul24 said:


> Or do we bring our own?




If you are asking this question, it seems you have not read your NCEES Candidate Agreement. I suggest you do.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Apr 13, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> seandapaul24 said:
> 
> 
> > Or do we bring our own?
> ...




If you must use paper, you should have a separate writing utensil, the provided pencil is only allowed for use in the answer sheet and test booklet. Any extra space needed for calculations on sheets of paper need a separate BLUE pen.

These things are covered in candidate agreement. I also recommend you read it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 13, 2015)

^^^ False. NCEES does not want anything written on anything that can leave the room. I don't believe any outside writing utensils are allowed, but they will provide extra paper for calculations upon request that must be turned in when you turn in your exam.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 13, 2015)

cupojoe PE said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > seandapaul24 said:
> ...




Correct, and don't forget your cell phone, mp3 player/headphones, and pad of sticky notes.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Apr 13, 2015)

Cupo and potato...play nice.

To the OP seriously read the guide if you haven't already...and if you did already read it...do it again:

https://cdn.ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/ExamGuide_March2015.pdf


----------



## The Wizard (Apr 14, 2015)

Paper? Who needs paper? Do all your calculations in your head. I did

, said no one ever.


----------



## iwire (Apr 14, 2015)

You don't need paper, IMO. there are enough space in the exam book for you to write on.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Apr 14, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> cupojoe PE said:
> 
> 
> > ptatohed said:
> ...




I thought that should go without saying. Also, don't forget TI-89 calculators are ONLY allowed in the evening session, usually starts around 6:15pm. Don't be late getting back from the second meal break. When I was took it, it seemed like most of the folks didn't even bother to show up for the third part. I guess they decided the afternoon session was too hard.


----------



## The Wizard (Apr 14, 2015)

cupojoe PE said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > cupojoe PE said:
> ...


You should have stuck around for the final and fourth session. In this session you're allowed to converse with your neighbors, or phone a friend if need be.


----------



## btcs31 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> All writing must be done in either the test booklet or answer sheet. If they see you writing anywhere else you can get into some serious trouble. It's also why all of your notes should be in ink.* If your notes are in pencil, they have to assume you wrote them during the exam and can also get you in trouble* (up to and including removal from the test center and automatic failure of the exam).




Is this true? Some of my reference materials have small notes written in pencil. Is this going to be a problem?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 15, 2015)

btcs31 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > All writing must be done in either the test booklet or answer sheet. If they see you writing anywhere else you can get into some serious trouble. It's also why all of your notes should be in ink.* If your notes are in pencil, they have to assume you wrote them during the exam and can also get you in trouble* (up to and including removal from the test center and automatic failure of the exam).
> ...


Your best bet is to highlight any notes made in pencil. Also, during the exam, try to keep you NCEES pencil away from your notes. If the proctor suspects you're writing on your reference material and there are existing pencil marks there, it might be an issue.


----------



## Kovz (Apr 15, 2015)

btcs31 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > All writing must be done in either the test booklet or answer sheet. If they see you writing anywhere else you can get into some serious trouble. It's also why all of your notes should be in ink.* If your notes are in pencil, they have to assume you wrote them during the exam and can also get you in trouble* (up to and including removal from the test center and automatic failure of the exam).
> ...




It's been discussed in another thread.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=24880#entry7264180

I'm taking my chances. I have too many pencil markings throughout. It would be a waste of valuable time highlighting entire pages of notes. Let's be honest, who does math calculations with pen? That's just stupid, IMO.

I'm just *not* going to put my pencil near my reference books when I am looking in them. I'll set it down on the scantron.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 15, 2015)

You have to realize a lot of the proctors for the exam are not engineers and have no idea what a lot of this stuff is that you are tested on. They may not be able to tell the difference between your notes and what was on the exam even if your notes are structural and your exam was transportation.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 15, 2015)

How come when I said this I had everyone upset???


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 15, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> How come when I said this I had everyone upset???


Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 15, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > How come when I said this I had everyone upset???
> ...


Guess I am just good at pushing one's buttons. [emoji3]


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 15, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...


You're not from NJ are you?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nope


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 15, 2015)

good thing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 15, 2015)

Who is upset?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 15, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Who is upset?


This horse was beat well here: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=24880&amp;p=7261601


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm staying out of this one this time.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Apr 15, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> You have to realize a lot of the proctors for the exam are not engineers and have no idea what a lot of this stuff is that you are tested on. They may not be able to tell the difference between your notes and what was on the exam even if your notes are structural and your exam was transportation.




I sat in the front row with all the proctors right in front of me. When I got back from lunch before we started one of the proctors was asking me what the different type of engineers do that she gave out the books for. She also asked why there were so many transportation and like 2 nuclear and very few power.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 15, 2015)

cupojoe PE said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > You have to realize a lot of the proctors for the exam are not engineers and have no idea what a lot of this stuff is that you are tested on. They may not be able to tell the difference between your notes and what was on the exam even if your notes are structural and your exam was transportation.
> ...




lol

I thought this was really odd but during my exam, one of the old lady proctors asked me what 'PE' stood for. Yes, in the middle of my exam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Very few of the proctors know what we do.


----------



## iwire (Apr 16, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Very few of the proctors know what we do.


ya most of them are retired persons...old!


----------

